# Loss of my Truck!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was heading to my buddies house the other night after I finished hunting. I had a big cow horn in the back that I had just shot. I was cruising a little faster than I should have been with the rut going on and it being just after dark. 

I saw him heading across in front of me. He was on a dead run and he was on the white line on the opposite side of the road. I never had enough time to let off the gas. BLAM!!!!!!!!

My poor truck is in bad shape. It destroyed the grill and bumber. It pused the front fender down and it is now scrubbing against the front left tire. The drivers side headlight is gone and both turn signals are hanging from the wire. The radiator was pushed back thru the fan and is now resting against the belt pulleys. Well, the pulleys are grinding into the radiator. My bug guard and hood remained unhurt. 

I had her towed and she is waiting on the insurance adjuster. Lets all have good thoughts about her not being totalled. 

The hwy patroll got a good laugh out of me having a deer in the bed of the truck and hitting another. He said it was sweet revenge. 

The deer never knew what hit him. Broke all 4 legs and blowed his guts out his groin. Knocked the horns off his head and he never even kicked. 

I hope she sees Fort Fisher again!!!!!

Mullet


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Man that SUCKS!!*

Darin,

I'm sorry to hear about the Toyota.  That was a good un. Let's hope you can get it up and running. 
Actually, if it is totaled you might be able to buy it back real cheap and get it repaired on the cheap and come out reasonably ok. Don't worry about getting to FF. I'll give you a lift and I sure many others will as well. I'm just glad you weren't hurt. 

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Buying a new one (used new one)*

I am afraid I will have problems if I try to fix it if they total it. I would rather just buy a good used one. 

It was the perfect truck, paid for!!! I can't afford another truck payment right now. I just put new tires on it 2 weeks ago. Wonder if the insurance company would know if I took the tires off of it and left it sitting on blocks???? I also want my tool box off it as well. Think they will miss it??

I am waiting on the insurance adjuster to call me back. He is supposed to look at it today or tomorrow. I hope it can be fixed!!!!!!

I appreciate the offer of picking me up. Mean alot!!!

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Those poor Deer....*

Sounds like they need to be on the lookout in those parts Darin.....
Bad enough you have to run them down with Red (the Toyota) outthere...Now you have to shoot them too. 

Sorry, I am laughing....I hit A cow with my truck out in South Dakota back in 1993....I know the feeling....Bad thing about was that I didnt kill the cow...and I also left the scene cause in those parts, messing with a cow is bad!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> Sounds like they need to be on the lookout in those parts Darin.....
> Bad enough you have to run them down with Red (the Toyota) outthere...Now you have to shoot them too.
> 
> Sorry, I am laughing....I hit A cow with my truck out in South Dakota back in 1993....I know the feeling....Bad thing about was that I didnt kill the cow...and I also left the scene cause in those parts, messing with a cow is bad!


Better not be rustlin no cattle boy. We hang folks like you round here.  I think I'd haul a$$ as well. Don't mess with the locals. 

Bill


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

between my brother and sister-in law they hit 7 in one year(MI)...they always ended up with a better vehicle...i hope it works out for you...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Good News!!!!!*

My insurance company has yet to call me and let me know the status of my truck. But, I did call the guy at the body shop. He said the adjuster said I did $3600.00 damage to it. He did not total it. Thank God!!

I should get her back in less than 2 weeks.

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce*

HEy Darin...Im gonna have to convince you one time to bring that thing out to hattie with us!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ah, that sucks man.

a buddy of mine hit one last night too in the middle of wilmington on market street...go figure. brand new tacoma.

here's a story for ya...couple years ago i had just got out of class and was walking across campus down the crowded sidewalk at UNCW. out of nowhere, a doe shoots out from between two buildings headed straight perpendicular for the stream of people on the sidewalk. nails the CRAP out of this poor girl on her bicycle and knocked her over. the deer got tangled in the bike for a sec and then shot away with a limp. shoulda seen the look on that girl's face. i bet her version of the story is better than mine.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> My insurance company has yet to call me and let me know the status of my truck. But, I did call the guy at the body shop. He said the adjuster said I did $3600.00 damage to it. He did not total it. Thank God!!
> 
> I should get her back in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> Darin


Glad to hear it. Make sure they don't give a screw job on the repairs and you'll be good to go. OBTW, Ryan is right. Let's gin up a Hattie Mullet Fest. Bet we could take the prize. Are you in?

Bill


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Ryan....your bud in va beach?.......Saw not one, but two deer on the side of the road this morning.....and I don't think they were just sleeping in late. Buck was on Gen Booth just past the KOA, and the doe was on Damn Neck....maybe this wind has them disoriented as well as the fish..........maybe I ought to invest in those silly bumber whistles???

Lou


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Check this out: http://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm updates[/url] every 5 seconds... maybe if we watch it long enough, we can learn to think like a deer and avoid em on the roads.

Lou


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your truck Darin. Glad it's gonna work out OK tho. Hope the truck doesn't end up with any residual problems from this, sometimes they don't get'em fixed right. Make sure they check the frame, and also watch your front end alignment. Might look good, but end up eating tires  .

So what about the deer you shot? Was it a nice one? I took my oldest son out for the youth gun season this past Saturday, and he got a 9 point with his muzzle loader (not bad for an 11 yr old). That's two years in a row. This years wasn't as big as last years, but he's not complaining  .


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey Darin...*

And everyone else also that fishes at Fort Fisher.

Watch out for deer back there on Dow Road as well. CB and Kure Beach have some of the Biggest Deer youll see in SE-NC. I hit the river sometimes back off of Dow Road in the winter looking sof schooling Drum and a coldwater trout. I have scared up some nice ones. I used to have a few pictures of nice big Buck that I saw allot down there on the beach also. Ive been told that they will swim the River to get away from the dogs and never look back.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> And everyone else also that fishes at Fort Fisher.
> 
> Watch out for deer back there on Dow Road as well. CB and Kure Beach have some of the Biggest Deer youll see in SE-NC. I hit the river sometimes back off of Dow Road in the winter looking sof schooling Drum and a coldwater trout. I have scared up some nice ones. I used to have a few pictures of nice big Buck that I saw allot down there on the beach also. Ive been told that they will swim the River to get away from the dogs and never look back.


I saw a HUGE buck w/ a big rack and a doe hauling down the dunes on the ORV area during Mulletfest II this October. That was a real trophy buck too.

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ft Fisher Deer*

I saw a ton of deer this year in the area at CB and FF. In August we left the beach house and drove Dow Rd to KB and then to the ferry dock. It was after midnight.I counted 48 deer from the house to the dock. There were herds of them around the fort. I saw several with 5-7 in a herd on dow rd. 

I remember when you could not see a deer on the island. Wonder if they turned them loose or just miagrated in??

They need to thin them out. Disease will hit them before long and thin the herd. The animal loving public will have a fit when they start seeing the beautiful deer they love starving and dieing of disease. Or better yet slamming into them with their vehicles.

This past July I was fishing at the testing place (old bromine plant) in Kure Beach. I parked on the side of 421 and walked across the access. When I leaving I heard something clicking across the road but didnt see it. I did see deer tracks. The next night there was a small buck eating grass right beside my truck as I walked across the access ramp. He trotted across the road when I got closer. 

I would really hate to hit another one. I will try the little deer whistles when I get my truck back. The guy that is fixing it is a family friend. He does outstanding work and uses only new quality parts. 

We do need to plan a trip to Hatteras in the Spring or next Fall. Give me some dates so I can clear the schedule.

We are going down to South Carolina for a catfishing charter this May. Anyone want to go??

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bromine Intake...*

Man...Your letting out all the secret spots Darin 
Just Kidding.
Tha place was and may still be hands down the best Sheepshead/Blackdrum/Seamullet hole in SENC.
Before they moved the big slab off of it, you could stand up there and see the sheepshead in the surf. Its a favorite of mine now for speafishing. If you know where it used to be on the riverside and know where the old bulkhead was, (its quite a walk) YOu could verywell find yourself in a great speck/redfish bite as well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Got it back!!!*

I got my truck back on Friday. It looks good. They did not replace the front left fender. The guy said the paint would not match my old paint. He fixed it. There is a place on it about the size of a nickle. That is the only place you can tell it hit a deer running 70 mph. 

He replaced the grill, bumber, radiator, fan clutch, head light, turn signal, plastic things on the sides of the bumper and other little parts I am not sure what they are called. He buffed the entire truck. Actually looks good again. Well, until I took it hunting on Saturday. It is muddy again.

I even get some money back when I get the insurance check. Could not ask for a better outcome, except for not hitting the deer at all.

I guess she will see the the south and north end again afterall!!!

Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad to hear it!

No Deer hunting for me today...It's opening day of gun season and I have all four kids at home since there was no school. First time in YEARS I wasn't out on opening day  . 

I did get to take my bird dogs up North with me over Thanksgiving and hunt some wild pheasant. Brought home a nice big rooster  . I'm thinking a good honey mustard glaze with some mashed taters, sweet corn, and some pasta on the side... .


----------

